# Retiree



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

I am so:chili: happy to announce that I now am the proud daddy to one of Ta-Jon's retiree's. I met Tammy at the AKC event in Longview TX on 7/31 and spent a delightful afternoon with her watching her prepare her dogs for the show. Tammy brought along Buzz which is one of her retired boys for me to meet. I tell you I fell in love as soon as I held him and he is a joy to have.
Sophie and Brodie adore him and he makes my little pack complete. 
I will post some pic's soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! I can't wait to see the pictures. Glad to 
hear they all get along.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, that's great.:aktion033: Looking forward to meeting Buzz.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!! I love having three, too! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fantastic! Looking forward to pics


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats!!  Where are the pictures?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm excited for you, Welcome Buzz, can't wait to meet him:chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats! Welcome to the 'Three's Company Crowd'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see his pictures. Now you have a trio!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats!!! That is wonderful!!! Can't wait to see the precious boy.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! We need pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark - congratulations. :chili::chili: Tammy is so nice. I loved meeting her at Westminster. Can't wait to see pictures of Buzz (Lightyear??). :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

_*Congratulations!!!!*_

oh please now, post those photos!!! lol!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mark -- Tammy must really have been impressed with you. Buzz is a very, very, very special boy and I know that she wouldn't let "just anyone" have him. I'm soooooooooooo very excited for you.

Congratulations and we do need pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see him!!!! Lucky you!!!

Maltese are addicting, aren't they?! I've got three also...


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Mark Congratulations!! :chili: We are all eager for those pictures...


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations...can't wait to hear all about him and see pic's. I have 3 also and they're such fun.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

PICTURES??? PICTURES???? Did someone say PICTURES!!!! Yea for your new little one..But we need PICTURES!!!!! 

Jayne


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Isn't Buzz a famous dog? I want to see pictures too!! Congrats!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats !!! i also wanna see pics!


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

I have not had time for pics but I will get one for you guys. Buzz is a great little man and he has really emerged from his shell. He has been had much stress in his life since 7/2/10 Tammy had him neutered and on 7/20 he had to have hip surgery.
He has bonded with me and his personality is really showing. It's hard to put into words how I feel about him or my other babies but I love them all! Oh, his AKC registered name is Whats all the Buzz


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

*Buzz 2008*

Here is a pic of Buzz from 08 when Tammy was showing him.


----------

